# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Thank You!

## Anxiety Space

Dear staff,  posters, chatters, bloggers, members, lurkers, and noisy guests,  :Tongue: 

On behalf of the Anxiety Space members and staff, I take this opportunity to express our sincerest appreciation for your contribution, even just joining the site, and am deeply grateful for your support and willingness to share your stories. Our goal is to bring awareness to anxiety disorders. 

It is through the support of members and people like you that we are able to continue to strengthen our site, and to develop new and innovative projects to serve our members and the information community.

We will continue to help provide a safe haven for support, and grow into a nice community in time. Remember you aren't alone in your struggles, when you feel you are alone, come make a thread, post, blog, chat, or connect with people here on Anxiety Space, and we will be here!

Again, thank you for making this mission a reality. 

(As this is a group letter was posted as "AnxietySpace")

- Regards Anxiety Space admins, and staff.  ::):

----------


## Coffee

cuuuute

edit: and the email was cute too!

----------


## Chantellabella

I have never been thanked for being on a forum. That email and this post just made my day!  ::):  It was awesome, to be appreciated. 

Thank you.

----------


## est

It flew right over my head.

----------


## Chantellabella

How often do you get a thank you from a forum? I think it was very nice of them to even mention it. 

I don't know many brave people either who are willing to put themselves out there like the people who run this forum.

Thanks again Anxiety Space for making this a safe, friendly place.

----------


## Koalafan

This is why the staff here is amazing  ::):

----------


## JustGaara

Nah, thank *you* guys. You're awesome  ::):

----------


## Sagan

No. THANK YOU!

----------


## colleen

Awwww, sweet.  :Heart:  thank you!

----------

